# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Video: Pastebinit - Kommandozeilen Pastebin App - Konfigs und Logs im Terminal posten

## warumlinux

In diesem Video zeige ich, wie man direkt im Terminal, mit einem einfachen Befehl, Konfigurationen, Logdateien und Befehlsrückmeldungen auf eine Pastebin Seite wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com senden kann.  :Big Grin: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGGnGuYDmFY

----------

